# Who does Brock fight next?



## LightweightFighter (Jul 10, 2006)

*[Spoiler] Brock Lesnar*

What do you guys think Brock Lesnar is going to do now? 

When Joe said that "we know you are gonna figure things out and come back better than before," Brock said "That's what a champion does isn't it."

Do you think Brock can recover from this lost or will he move on to something else? I mean, when you are a dude that damn large, you have never gotten your ass kicked ever. With the Mir loss, he actually could say "oh, I was inexperienced."

Here, he got decimated. Hopefully he comes back but I really think Brock will lose all his fire and quit.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Brock going to be the same old...brock with no stand up improvment is good enough to a contender again. However brock with stand up will be the best in hw. He needs to work his stand up plain and simple.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Brock going to be the same old...brock with no stand up improvment is good enough to a contender again. However brock with stand up will be the best in hw​. He needs to work his stand up plain and simple.


HOW SO ?

HE COULDNT HOLD A SMALLER MAN DOWN AND HIS PUNCH RESISTANCE WAS TERRIBLE , HE WAS WOBBLED ALMOST INSTANTLY.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think he'll work on his stand-up, but who knows... how do you teach mentality and being able to take a punch without going into panic mode? Sports psychiatrist? I'm a fairly big Brock fan, but it's clear the man doesn't enjoy being hit. I have faith he'll come back meaner than ever, but my big question is against who. Everyone at HW is tied up right now... short of Big Nog.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> HOW SO ?
> 
> HE COULDNT HOLD A SMALLER MAN DOWN AND HIS PUNCH RESISTANCE WAS TERRIBLE , HE WAS WOBBLED ALMOST INSTANTLY.


If he had a stand up game and learn how to take a punch he can possible come back.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Brock actually should retire imo. He won´t learn how to strike or defend it at Death Clutch, his sparing partners aren´t good enough.

He would probably loose against Carwin and most defo a rematch with Cain. If he can take JDS down, which he should, than he would win that. 
Don´t see him getting his title back soon, there would only be rematches now, not that exciting...


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Unfortunately, unless Brock can learn to take a hit, he will never be a champion again. He gave up in this fight, plain and simple. I saw a moment or two where he could of done something, but instead just crouched there and took some more hits. He may be an animal, but unless he learns not to cower when getting punched, say good bye.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

He broke mentally half way trougt he first round. Re-match with Carwin (which he'll lose) and he's out of the UFC.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Is crazy brock record in ufc undisputed seems realistic now. When my guys was champ at 15-1...lesnar was 5-4.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> *He broke mentally half way trougt he first round*. Re-match with Carwin (which he'll lose) and he's out of the UFC.




Although it pains me to agree with such a Brock hater, I have to agree with the bold part. I knew Brock had a challenge, but still thought he could pull the W off, I was completely wrong. Cain did exactly what he said he'd do, props to him.


----------



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

I am a big Brock fan, but I feel he lacks fluidity in his striking, and also seems a bit uncoordinated. 

He is a freak athlete, but lacks some hand eye coordination in my opinion.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Brock is nothing but take downs and top control. If he can keep bullying people, he can work his way back up. But if he faces anyone who can stuff his TD's he's in trouble


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

I think that if actually wants to become a better fighter, he'll need get a change of scenery. I'm sure Brock wants to be able to train at home, in his own backyard, but he has to get better training. The fact that he couldn't take punches, and he was gassed within the first two minutes of the match is pathetic. Not to mention that he couldn't stay on top of Cain.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Jesus, yeah, we was absolutely tooled and dismantled, but he just lost the HW belt!
He had, and defended that belt.
He beat Couture, Mir and Carwin.
How can you write him off and say he'll quit?

He'll train hard and take another run at it :thumb02:

Serious congrats to Cain though.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Horrible gameplan. Brock has IMO regressed since replacing Greg Nelson with Marty Morgan who IMO brings very little to the table.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

there is one man that can turn brock around, GREG JACKSON


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Proof that size and strength can only get you so far.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I find it hilarious that it went from "Brock is going to beat some a$$" to "Brock should just retire" after one fight. I guess it's because he not only lost he just looked like an a$$ doing it.


----------



## log (Jul 19, 2010)

3 real choices here are my thoughts

*Winner of Cain vs Dos Santos*

Brock comes back against the winner of these 2 guys, he was a dominant champ and might get the nod here. Not much of a chance for this to happen immediately though

*Shane Carwin*

I agree that Shane did not deserve a rematch after the last fight, but with Brock going down now, this fight looks likely. I don't think it will sell as many PPV's though compared to...

*Brock Vs Mir III*

This will be a huge PPV seller as both guys will easily sell this PPV. For me, this gives us a good idea of how much Brock has learned, it's an easy sell, and it also helps either fighter winning. I think Brock needs to take this fight over any other because it will help him to really focus and get a good solid fight under his belt after a tough loss. It also gives Shane the ability to fight a guy like Roy and build up a big PPV buy rate for Shane/Brock 2 for the #1 spot (provided they both win).


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Winner of Roy vs Carwin?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Winner of Roy vs Carwin?


That's my vote. I would love to see Carwin get the first chance for a rematch.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Winner of Roy vs Carwin?


Quoted for truth, probably...

Even though Mir did just win his last match so I wouldn't rule the grudge match out  I'd like to see it


----------



## Elitemajik (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm a huge Brock fan but it wouldnt surprise me to see him hang it up. He's already been champ and defended the belt a couple times. He's accomplished more in 2 1/2 years then most guys do in a life time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Elitemajik said:


> I'm a huge Brock fan but it wouldnt surprise me to see him hang it up. He's already been champ and defended the belt a couple times. He's accomplished more in 2 1/2 years then most guys do in a life time.


yeah i dont think he will want to work his way back to the top but dana will.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah i dont think he will want to work his way back to the top but dana will.


He didn't even need to fight in the UFC to begin with. He could have hung it up after WWE. He said that he wants to be the baddest mothereffer on the planet. Who on this forum would win the lottery and still strive to be the best HW on the planet? The man lost when he had no reason to start fighting in the first place. Props to him for not being as lazy as 99 percent of the people I know. Cain did a great job. The hate the guy receives is ridiculous and completely without merit:thumbsdown:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> He didn't even need to fight in the UFC to begin with. He could have hung it up after WWE. He said that he wants to be the baddest mothereffer on the planet. Who on this forum would win the lottery and still strive to be the best HW on the planet? The man lost when he had no reason to start fighting in the first place. Props to him for not being as lazy as 99 percent of the people I know. Cain did a great job. The hate the guy receives is ridiculous and completely without merit:thumbsdown:


oh i agree, i love me some brock, but i dont no how he will be mentally after this, he needs to get out of camp meathead and get into camp jackson


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

suffersystem said:


> Unfortunately, unless Brock can learn to take a hit, he will never be a champion again.


:thumbsup: Bingo

He need to stop being a turtle


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Brock needs to get back down the ladder, forget about fighting the winner of Carwin-Nelson. What has he done to deserve the WINNER of a top 10 matchup??
He should fight someone in the lower-echelons to get his status back up and try to improve his record. Honestly, i would like to see Brendan Schaub vs Brock Lesnar.
As crazy as it sounds, it would make some sense if you think about it. Both guys are pretty inexperienced when it comes to MMA and are relatively new to the sport, although Lesnar is a former NCAA wrestling champion and Schaub is a former Golden Gloves boxing champion. 
Schaub has worked his way up and just defeated a respectable guy in Gonzaga, so he should get a step up in competition. Brock needs to go back down the ladder since he just lost his title, and Schaub is certainly a step down for him. 
Anybody who follows Brock knows who Schaub is because Schaub was just showcased live and free on spike prior to Brock's fight card. 

It would be a fresh matchup outside the usual list of names (Carwin, Mir, etc) and, although Brock would probably win, it would still be fun to watch as a fan.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

sounds crazy....but I say Kongo or the winner of Nelson/Carwin

Kongo needs to get back up the ladder with a legit win. A win over Lesnar would shoot him back up a step or 2 closer to Mir and Carwin. This fight is not too far down the laddr per se for Lesnar, slight more name recognition and glitz than Struve or Travis Browne...and honestly Gonzaga really needs a impressive win to be back in the top heat.

Carwin/Nelson winner sounds plausible; however are we really ready for this amount possible rematches in Brock Lesnar's career just yet? A (possible) rematch w/ Carwin seems a bit too soon. May sound funny, but I say Kongo for now


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

he should get the loser of carwin/roy, then after that, maybe mir, if he wins both those fights, championship bout.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

5-2 doesn't sound great, they will give him someone with no TDD, maybe Kongo.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Rubber match with Frank Mir will happen. I'd be surprised if it wasn't Mir he took on TBH.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Rubber match with Frank Mir will happen. I'd be surprised if it wasn't Mir he took on TBH.


Agreed, I think he will smash him again but its the fight that makes sense. Some motivation for Mir and a chance for Brock to show he can deal out damage.

As previously put, Brock is a beast but he can't handle getting hit. Fair enough it was Carwin and Cain, two of the best strikers in MMA, but man he turtled big time in both fights.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I think it would be a choice of the three in Nog/Kongo/Mur. Lesnar needs to learn how to take a hit, otherwise that will keep happening at against Carwin or Cain.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

He'll come back. This was an unfortunate matchup for him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He'll definitely be back. I think Brock beats everyone at HW with relative ease, short of Cain and Carwin, which is hardly reason to quit the sport. And for people to say he should retire when he survived against and defeated Carwin, only to lose to a man many were hailing as the best @ HW since the days of Fedor, is just silly imo. If we all simply gave up when things didn't go our way, it'd be a fairly depressing world we'd live in. All the respect in the world to Cain for a tremendous performance. I knew he'd give Brock a fight, but I didn't think he'd be able to stuff him like he did. Great showing. But to say Brock is done is jumping the gun. I'd love to see him fight Nog at this point, but given what Schaub has had to say as of late, a fight between Brock and the Hybrid might well be appropriate.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> He'll definitely be back. I think Brock beats everyone at HW with relative ease, short of Cain and Carwin, which is hardly reason to quit the sport. And for people to say he should retire when he survived against and defeated Carwin, only to lose to a man many were hailing as the best @ HW since the days of Fedor, is just silly imo. If we all simply gave up when things didn't go our way, it'd be a fairly depressing world we'd live in. All the respect in the world to Cain for a tremendous performance. I knew he'd give Brock a fight, but I didn't think he'd be able to stuff him like he did. Great showing. But to say Brock is done is jumping the gun. I'd love to see him fight Nog at this point, but given what Schaub has had to say as of late, a fight between Brock and the Hybrid might well be appropriate.


This is Brock Lesnar we are talking about though. Once he realises he cant be the best HW in the world he will move on in life and find some thing else to do. Brock has to be the best at what ever it is he does. If he isnt number 1, he will not want to continue. He will be gone by 2012 if not sooner.

I would really, really like to see Brock fight Nog next. Bad stylistic match up for him, would be very interesting.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

He lost his first UFC fight and didn't go anywhere. I don't see Brock Lesnar going anywhere. I get the impression he loves this sport, and loves the competition. Brock's going to be around for a while.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> He lost his first UFC fight and didn't go anywhere. I don't see Brock Lesnar going anywhere. I get the impression he loves this sport, and loves the competition. Brock's going to be around for a while.


Trust me man, he wont be around for much longer. Quote me on it. Like i said, Brock has to be number 1, he has to be the best. If he isnt the best, he moves on to another thing.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> This is Brock Lesnar we are talking about though. Once he realises he cant be the best HW in the world he will move on in life and find some thing else to do. Brock has to be the best at what ever it is he does. If he isnt number 1, he will not want to continue. He will be gone by 2012 if not sooner.
> 
> I would really, really like to see Brcok fight Nog next. Bad stylistic match up for him, would be very interesting.


I really don't see how you can declare he'll 'move on'. Every fighter wants to be the best, but they don't simply move on. Some work on their craft for years, and I see no reason why Brock would up and quit were he not to get his title back in his next two fights. As was said in another thread, the man had all the money and fame in the world before coming into the UFC. He didn't have to do it. Which tells me he has an obvious love and ambition in regards to MMA. If he wants back what he lost last night, he'll have to work even harder for it. And I don't question his work ethic.

I also don't question his brains. Brock is much smarter than some give him credit for. He knows now that he has several things to work on, which makes his next match highly important, as it will be very telling in relation to his future. Is he willing to work even harder and make changes so as to potentially be number one again? Or is he going to follow the course and meet roadblocks in Cain and Shane a second time? I think it'll be the former. It's either that or SF


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I feel bad for the guy that has to fight Lesnar next. For Nog's good I really hope it is not him. I have a feeling it'll be Nog though, if not Nog then maybe Kongo.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I really don't see how you can declare he'll 'move on'. Every fighter wants to be the best, but they don't simply move on. Some work on their craft for years, and I see no reason why Brock would up and quit were he not to get his title back in his next two fights. As was said in another thread, the man had all the money and fame in the world before coming into the UFC. He didn't have to do it. Which tells me he has an obvious love and ambition in regards to MMA. If he wants back what he lost last night, he'll have to work even harder for it. And I don't question his work ethic.
> 
> I also don't question his brains. Brock is much smarter than some give him credit for. He knows now that he has several things to work on, which makes his next match highly important, as it will be very telling in relation to his future. Is he willing to work even harder and make changes so as to potentially be number one again? Or is he going to follow the course and meet roadblocks in Cain and Shane a second time? I think it'll be the former. It's either that or SF


I respect your opinion, but i dont agree with any thing you said. Brock will come to the harsh realisation that no matter how hard he tries, he can never be the best. This man is in his mid thirties. His wrestling is his bread and butter and there is some one out there that not only has better wrestling than him, but also a much better all round game. Brocks wrestling isnt going to improve, his striking has probably peaked, which is a shame.

If Brock was so dedicated and loved the sport he would of completely changed camps, instead of running his own camp and being the boss.

I can assure you, im almost 100 percent positive that Brock will be retired by 2012. Trust me.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

1) The man _just_ turned 33.

2) Why change camps when you're winning?

3) I reiterate, what he does next will be more telling than your alleged psychic ability.

Agree to disagree, McKeever. You'll not convince me that Brock isn't passionate enough about this sport to stick around, even if it takes him more than a year to get back to the top. Whether it's UFC, SF, or Japan, I can't see Brock retiring without at least some form of championship belt in hand. It's precisely his need to be the best that _won't_ allow him to do so.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I think he'll work on his stand-up, but who knows... how do you teach mentality and being able to take a punch without going into panic mode? Sports psychiatrist? I'm a fairly big Brock fan, but it's clear the man doesn't enjoy being hit. I have faith he'll come back meaner than ever, but my big question is against who. Everyone at HW is tied up right now... short of Big Nog.


Time and experience.

We may see him fight Big Nog. I think Nog would definitly take the fight plus it would make sense for the UFC. Let Brock come back against a legend in the sport which is a fight they can sell and make relevant to the UFC title picture. It would let them build Brock while they use Nog like the cash cow he sadly is.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> 1) The man _just_ turned 33.
> 
> 2) Why change camps when you're winning?
> 
> ...


It isnt psychic ability, its called evaluating his skill set, current position, current HW division, training camp and his persona and sports history. Just like how i evaluated the cain/lesnar match up pre fight. I was almost certain cain would completely out class Brock and he did just that.

Brock will be gone by 2012, mark my words!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ha-ha, come on. Anyone who called Cain beating Brock had a 50/50 chance of being correct. You and the entire country of Mexico can hold your heads high for being such talented analysts. Calling Brock to retire by 2012, however, is too baseless and big a prediction to allow for any sort of certainty. No matter how you slice it, he'll always be a top five HW... top three in UFC. While I might be able to bring myself to agree with you that he might not stick with UFC if he is not able to overcome the likes of Cain, I simply can't see him walking away from the sport entirely knowing he could be top dog in another organization like SF.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Brock could retire, anything's possible...but you're pulling claims out of your ass. We don't know why Lesnar truly fights, if it's for money...then yeah, mayve he does retire. If it's for the competition...then no, he'll keep fighting and become a hall of famer. I'm sure if he went out, he'd want to leave a legacy behind, like any man would.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree that Brock would have to improve a lot in the stand up to contend with Cain in a rematch. Think about this though - Dana and Lorenzo don't want to lose their cash cow - Brock is a big draw, and the UFC won't let him walk away without offering him some $$$ to stick for a while. 
That being said I wouldn't be surprised to see Lesnar/Mir 3 hyped - just looking at the schedule though not sure when it would happen - UFC 127? Brock may want to fight sooner so giving him a lesser may be something Dana/Joe S pitch to Brock. Kongo - would never stop his takedowns and would get tooled by Brock, Big Nog = Lesnar/Mir 2. There are so few quality Heavys that can match Lesnar so that he wouldn't just get the takedown and GNP a win in 2 minutes, or be like Herring and just get tooled for 3 rounds. I mean the UFC could give him John Madsen, but really who would be interested in paying to watch that.

I would like to see him fight Carwin again for sure, but also think Roy Nelson v Brock is a good match to make. However, we don't know what kind of condition Nelson or Carwin are going to come out of that might - and they may not be able to go until May. For that reason it seems to me that Mir will lobby Dana hard for the rubber match with Brock - and if Brock wants it - then that will happen - probably happen a 3/4 weeks before Cain vs JDS.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

LightweightFighter said:


> Do you think Brock can recover from this lost or will he move on to something else? I mean, when you are a dude that damn large, you have never gotten your ass kicked ever. With the Mir loss, he actually could say "oh, I was inexperienced.".


Brock was badly exposed last night and shown to be what many of us already knew: a really big man with limited skill. The guy cannot take a punch and cannot intelligently defend himself off his back. And yes fanboys, he gassed very early in the first round, very early. 

Thankfully the myth of Brock has been exposed. Cain showed how to beat him and I expect the pattern to be repeated in the future. My deepest sympathies to the fans of Brock who thought that brute force is more important than technique. 

I honestly hope to never see this guy again in the UFC as his presence has been an evolutionary step backwards. Congrats to Cain for the victory and being respectful afterwards.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I think Brock's next opponent will be out of the top 5 in the UFC... so maybe Brendan Schaub or Gabriel Gonzaga. UFC like to put people against each other who fought on the same card.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

LightweightFighter said:


> What do you guys think Brock Lesnar is going to do now?
> 
> When Joe said that "we know you are gonna figure things out and come back better than before," Brock said "That's what a champion does isn't it."
> 
> ...


Brock's a wrestler but he's not a fighter -he'll get slapped around by anyone 230lbs+ who can brawl and sprawl.


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2009)

JDS VS Cain
-JDS loses

then

Shane carwin vs roy neilson
-Roy loses

then

-Shane fights Cain
-Roy fights brock


----------



## Audman (May 17, 2007)

um he might have a better chance fighting a punching bag,Thats the only thing that has the same skill set.


----------



## mmaking480 (Oct 22, 2010)

LightweightFighter said:


> What do you guys think Brock Lesnar is going to do now?
> 
> When Joe said that "we know you are gonna figure things out and come back better than before," Brock said "That's what a champion does isn't it."
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you on this Cain is supposed to do an interview and suppose to be chatting with the fans on his supported site mmabeatdownz.com so hopefully I can get my question answered. I think Brock will face Cheick Kongo next IMO


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I think they'll give him a standup guy who won't threaten him on the ground and has bad wrestling. Someone that he will be able to take down and smash. Someone like Kongo or Hardonk.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

For some reason I see Brock/Mir III coming.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

"Brock's a wrestler but he's not a fighter -he'll get slapped around by anyone 230lbs+ who can brawl and sprawl."

100% SPOT ON!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Seriously Brocks stand up is not his only problem, he has no ground game off his back, has he ever pulled guard? No, once he is on his back that's it he is a punch bag, we saw it against Carwin and we saw it last night against Cain, he just curls up into a ball and holds his hands over his face allowing his opponent to simply tee off on him, what kind of defence is that.

I bet we get Mir vs Brock 3, I would sooner see Nelson vs Brock, and even in that fight if Brock dont seriously improve he ground game he could well get destroyed again.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

if he does stay, I would love to see him fight Nog. Or maybe loser of Carwin/Nelson. I can see him fighting the winner of that fight as well. Either way is great, because im sure Carwin would beat him and i'd like see that. And also a fight with Nelson would be hilarious. Just imagine how it would look


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

he will step back and make some changes and be back in the title picture in the next year better than ever...just my .02


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm gonna get into shit for this, but I want to see Mirko vs Brock...lolz! Basically being a long time fan I'm tired of Mirko not fighting the way he should. He has no choice, but to fight or basically die in the Octagon.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Id rather see CroCop/Nog in a loser retires.

It looks like Mur is going to be in for another beating. If Lesnar locks up a submission does anyone think Mur will tap?


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

After his performace aginst Cain, where Lesnar was totally exposed, he should fight... wait for it... *Kimbo*! They're both over-hyped sideshow freaks with very little MMA talent and gas tanks only fit for mopeds. Both look mean in their promo shots, so idiots (of which there are plenty) will buy tickets and PPV's... Ho-hum...


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> *It looks like Mur*


I simply cannot account for the logic behind this matchmaking. 

Mur must be camping out at the DMV waiting to change his name this very instant.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> For some reason I see Brock/Mir III coming.


Dana please spare us from such a pointless waist of time. :sarcastic09:


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> For some reason I see Brock/Mir III coming.


*+ 1*

This was the first match that came to mind.. 
I think because after what happened last night..
The blueprint to beating Lesnar has been layed..


Mir will demolish Lesnar if a 3rd match would ever happen..
Mir would not be so timid, and just bring it..


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

In some ways it's unfortunately the Brock was hurled into the top mix of competition so quickly. Realistically would have been better for him to be fighting guys with similar experience. But the Randy return fight made sense, so it is was it is. It's now going to be hard to explain matchups with guys with 5 or 6 fights, but that's what he needs now to finetune (and learn) his skills.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Calminian said:


> In some ways it's unfortunately the Brock was hurled into the top mix of competition so quickly. Realistically would have been better for him to be fighting guys with similar experience. But the Randy return fight made sense, so it is was it is. It's now going to be hard to explain matchups with guys with 5 or 6 fights, but that's what he needs now to finetune (and learn) his skills.


Perhaps, but Brock wasn't complaining when he was fast tracked to a title shot. In fact, he gloated "this is a business," almost in derision of vets who may have been shafted due to Brock's marketability.

The sword on his chest cuts both ways. 

Also, Dana made it clear to Brock that he would not be gifted easy opponents: monsters all the way through.

Brock said yes. It was an unholy alliance, a blood for money alliance if you will.

And now, that pact may be coming back to haunt both Brock and Dana.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> *+ 1*
> 
> This was the first match that came to mind..
> I think because after what happened last night..
> ...


you didnt watch cro cop vs mir did you


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

RudeBoySes said:


> *+ 1*
> 
> This was the first match that came to mind..
> I think because after what happened last night..
> *The blueprint to beating Lesnar has been layed*


Such an easy blueprint that is: 
-All you need is good enough wrestling to get back up instantly after you get taken down by Brock. 

-Then you need fast hands and technical enough striking to beat Brock standing while avoiding the second takedown. 

-And finally if you manage to drop him you need to use that above mentioned wrestling to control him on the ground while picking your shots.

There is no blueprint, its just that Cain is a total beast. Generally the elite level strikers lack a good wrestling base and fail at controlling where the fight takes place and they end up getting taken down, then G&Ped, subbed or decisioned. Also there is very few elite level wrestlers who actually have a striking game so good that it is worth it for them to keep the fight standing most of the time against guys with superior ground game (Like Cain did against Nog).

Without Cain's great wrestling there was no way he would have gotten back up so fast and instead of seeing him tagging Lesnar several times standing we would have seen Brock G&Ping/subbing him on the ground like he did against Mir and Carwin. 
Randy already showed that having great wrestling goes long way against Brock, but unlike Cain he doesn't have the striking game to actually beat him standing and got wrecked instead. Likewise Mir was beating Brock standing, but got taken down instantly after Brock got unconfortable. Brock also showed in that fight a great ability to control an elite level grappler like Mir and made his jitsu game completely useless, pretty much proving that if you can't get back up you are in trouble, high level jitsu or not.

What I am going for here is that there really is no clear template, its not like someone like Mir can now copy that tactic Cain used and do it to Brock too, because even Cain with his great wrestling did get taken down almost instantly and if he didn't have that ability to get back up he wouldn't be the champ now. 
If "fast an agile high level wrestler with great striking game" is the blueprint to beat Brock, how many guys could actually fill that describtion? Exactly


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Diokhan said:


> Such an easy blueprint that is:
> -All you need is good enough wrestling to get back up instantly after you get taken down by Brock.
> 
> -Then you need fast hands and technical enough striking to beat Brock standing while avoiding the second takedown.
> ...


Valid points. No wonder all the pros chose Cain. I picked Brock, but would not be surprised if Cain came out with the victory. It's only fitting the two UNDEFEATED fighters will now clash. I picked JDS a year ago I will go with him still although I think Cain has the edge because of the takedown capability with his GNP. That will take away any strikers' game. I'd also like to see Carwin vs Cain.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Perhaps, but Brock wasn't complaining when he was fast tracked to a title shot. In fact, he gloated "this is a business," almost in derision of vets who may have been shafted due to Brock's marketability.
> 
> The sword on his chest cuts both ways.
> 
> ...


You act as if they had other viable choices, though. At that time, the top of the UFC HW division was crap, and Brock ran through the competition. He walked through Herring, and Mir (almost twice). Then he walked through Randy with relative ease. He took out two former champions. How can you fault the guy for that? Then he squeaked by Carwin, but I think a lot of that was luck in Carwin's poor tactics. 

What I'm saying is, there was a whole new breed of HW's coming around the pike, and these guys have a lot more experience than Brock. It would be best now to get Brock some more experience before throwing him in the mix with them again. That is, if you want him to stay around. He needs 3 more fights before facing the likes of JDS, Carwin or Velasquez.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Calminian said:


> You act as if they had other viable choices, though. At that time, the top of the UFC HW division was crap, and Brock ran through the competition. He walked through Herring, and Mir (almost twice). Then he walked through Randy with relative ease. He took out two former champions. How can you fault the guy for that?
> 
> What I'm saying is, there was a whole new breed of HW's coming around the pike, and these guys have a lot more experience than Brock. It would be best now to get Brock some more experience before throwing him in the mix with them again. That is, if you want him to stay around. He needs 3 more fights before facing the likes of JDS, Carwin or Velasquez.


I completely agree...however, they can't just feed Lesnar cans, the guy is a huge draw. He's a main event fighter, so they can't just give him shitty fights. Kongo, Mir, Nelson, Nog, Barry, Browne, I dunno...Lesnar does need to get more experience in though.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ptw said:


> I completely agree...however, they can't just feed Lesnar cans, the guy is a huge draw. He's a main event fighter, so they can't just give him shitty fights. Kongo, Mir, Nelson, Nog, Barry, Browne, I dunno...Lesnar does need to get more experience in though.


It's a dilema. He is coming off a loss, though, so it's at least possible to feed him a Nog or Nelson. Scary part is, he may actually have trouble with Nelson. Pat Barry he could probably handle, but would he gain striking experience?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm expecting Brock takes a bit of time off... to recover mentally and physically. Maybe in the meantime, Travis Browne gets fed a can, and then they feed Browne to Brock???

Business-wise, I suppose it makes sense to keep him in a higher profile fight (Mir III, Nog, etc), but I have a funny feeling they ween him back up with at least one gimme tune-up fight.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Carwin/Brock 2 will come sooner then people thought, or a Big Country/Brock. Allister needs to come over to make things more interesting and now, more then ever, would I like to see Fedor convert, but that's a chasing of the wind.


----------



## eds23 (May 25, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> Carwin/Brock 2 will come sooner then people thought, or a Big Country/Brock. Allister needs to come over to make things more interesting and now, more then ever, would I like to see Fedor convert, but that's a chasing of the wind.


+1. But, I think he'll fight loser of Carwin-Big Country. Winner gets to fight winner of JDS-Cain.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Valid points. No wonder all the pros chose Cain. I picked Brock, but would not be surprised if Cain came out with the victory. It's only fitting the two UNDEFEATED fighters will now clash. I picked JDS a year ago I will go with him still although I think Cain has the edge because of the takedown capability with his GNP. That will take away any strikers' game. I'd also like to see Carwin vs Cain.


Yeah I picked Brock too, but as people can see from my post history I have been defending Cain quite a bit in the past where people have been disrespecting him. 2 Beasts fighting, one has to lose, doesn't mean either of them sucks even if Brock had won the fight, nor does it mean that whoever fights Brock next is going to get an easy ride.

@ Cain vs. JDS - Damn I can't wait for that fight. I have been saying for a while that its not exactly a huge surprise that a guy who has won kickboxing championship in Brazil can actually kickbox. What I have wanted to see is JDS' ground game and fight after fight I have been telling people not to overhype him until we actually see him on the ground.
Well guess what... if a guy can fight 3 elite level bbj black belts each with almost as many submission victories as JDS has fights without ever even touching the ground with them then beat up couple of the best kickboxers in the history of mma, you have to call the guy legit.
We know his tdd is legit, yet we also know Cain's wrestling isn't a joke either and both of the guys aren't green at the jitsu game either. So yeah, bring the fight here already dammit!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

eds23 said:


> +1. But, I think he'll fight loser of Carwin-Big Country.


Man i bet Roy is cursing the day he won TUF! JDS, followed by Carwin possibly followed by Brock... That is BRUTAL!


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm more concerned with who the UFC is grooming for the winner of JDS/Cain. And I get the feeling that the winner of Carwin/Nelson is likely to face the winner of JDS/Cain.

Brock won't have enough time to fight again and be ready when JDS/Cain are ready.

It would take a real controversial decision to have a Cain/JDS rematch.

Mir doesn't get rewarded with a title shot before the winner of Carwin/Nelson.

I say let Brock fight Schaub, Mitrione or Madsen or the low level gatekeepers like Kongo/Gonzaga. 

Brock/Mir would be a better sell though and just punishment for Mirs lackluster performance in his last fight. I'd say odds are in favor of Brock/Mir 3


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> he should get the loser of carwin/roy, then after that, maybe mir, if he wins both those fights, championship bout.


I think it would be really rough to force Nelson or Carwin face Brock after a loss. They are still decent fighters and should fight a lower tier guy to work back up.


----------



## Starship Coyote (Oct 22, 2010)

This depends on the UFC's willingness to make good fights. An ideal fight for Brock would be Nogueira, though he does run risk of getting tapped, but I see him fighting Gonzaga. 

Brock will overpower either man and TKO GG, and likely decision Minotauro. I'm a longtime Noguiera fan, but I think Brock would come in with a very conservative gameplan, stick to elbows in the armpits or work from half-guard, and use his upper-body strength to maintain control, all while using some cagework to eat clock. I think he smears Gonzaga.

Who would make the most sense in the UFC right now would be Schaub. He's known as a KO guy right now, and he's riding a win streak. This would give Brock a chance to fight another, powerful striker, and he could assert his size advantage and pick up a win over an up and comer. Doubt it happens, though. This risk of a 3-peat fetal position is pretty bad.


----------



## gleaminx (Mar 5, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> He broke mentally half way trougt he first round. Re-match with Carwin (which he'll lose) and he's out of the UFC.


There is no way Dana will cut Brock that quickly. The man brings TV buys. You think the UFC would cut Brock only to have him land over in Strikeforce? You are insane sir.


----------

